
Data to Dollars: Using Cohort Analysis to Plug Your Leaky Holes - Skillshare - kevindykes
http://www.skillshare.com/Introduction-to-Marketing-Cohort-Analysis/794424332
======
kevindykes
Interested in pointing a few customers of rules.io toward a class like this
but wondering if anyone has any experience with it? Or perhaps another online
class re: cohort analysis?

Thx

